# Files is locked for editing by 'User.' Shows incorrect user



## barn07 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am having issues with opening documents that are in use. They are in use, it is correct about that, but it has issues when it comes to what user has them open. I noticed on the network of about 50 users, it usually will show the same two users. Which, yes those users could have the files open. But the baffling part about all of this is that on our server 2008 server we have fileservers/share and storage manage roles on the server. This allows me to see what documents users have open. 

When a user opens a document that is in use it will tell them about it being locked for editing by so and so user. Most of the time the user will call the other user and ask them to close the document, but they don't even have it open. I then go on the server and click on manage open files, and I see a different user who has it open. The server is always correct about who has the document open, it's just the PC's are confused. This generally happens to show the same users who have the files open.

Is there any way I can get around this issue? It doesn't happen often, but it is really annoying when it does happen. 

I'm not sure if this is just pertaining to Office documents or the Server, which is why I posted it in the Server 2008 section. 

Our network: 
Client Machines: Windows 7 x64, Office 2010
Server: Windows Server 2008 R2 with file services role enabled
We are on a domain as well

Thanks in advance!!!... barn07


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you go to a pc/user that has the file open does the listed "user" match what is shown in Office [word or excel] as the 'licensed to' as seen in help/about excel or word?


----------



## barn07 (Apr 26, 2009)

The usernames match that of what user is sitting there logged in.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen issues in a terminal server related to this but no mention of TS so that's a dead end.

You certainly have a mystery I have not encountered before. If you find a answer please let use know.


----------

